# Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung



## Raynelol (2. Januar 2019)

*Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*

Guten Tag zusammen.

ich hab mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, weil mein Alter so langsam den Geist aufgibt und auch schon 10jahre alt ist und jetzt will ich mir wieder was ordentliches Bauen der mich eine sehr lange zeit begleitet.

Hier das von mir gewünschte Setup: o11 dynamic Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU (Der 2700x ist erstmal nur Platzhalter denn ich möchte noch abwarten was AMD am 9.1 auf der CES bzgl Zen2 zu sagen hat)
Dort rein soll folgende Wasserkühlung: custom wasserkühlung Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU (vielleicht schaut ihr mal drüber und sagt mir eure Meinung dazu)

Ein Radiator kommt in den Deckel und den anderen will ich in der Seite montieren.  
Jetzt bin ich aber noch auf der suche nach Gehäuselüftern diese müssen allerdings kein RGB haben aber sollten gut von der Preis/Leistung (geht ja bei 6 bzw 9 lüfter doch ein wenig ins geld) sein und gerne Schwarz. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich 6Lüfter verbauen soll oder sogar noch 3mehr im boden und auch wie ich sie anordne vom Luftstrom ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.

Das Letzte mal das ich einen Rechner gebaut habe ist jetzt auch schon 10jahre her.

vielleicht hat einer ja ein paar vorschläge für passende lüfter und anordnung

Viele Grüße Rayne


----------



## Ryle (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*

MoRa extern kommt nicht in Frage? Lohnt sich bei der Hardware dann nämlich schon hinsichtlich Temperaturen und Lautstärke. Ansonsten kannst das so machen, auch wenn ich jetzt kein Fan von den EK Radiatoren bin. Von dem roten EK Zusatz würde ich dir Finger lassen, das saut dir auf Dauer sämtliche Kühler zu und gerade aus Radiatoren bekommst das fast nicht mehr raus wenn du mal die Farbe wechseln willst oder einfach auf was farbloses umsteigen willst. Würde normales destilliertes Wasser und/oder innovatek Protect IP nehmen. Eventuell auf was leicht blaues von Aquatuning oder so umschwanken, das ist nicht ganz so schlimm und sieht auch noch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Raynelol (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*

Naja das mit der Farbe überleg ich mir noch vielleicht nehm ich auch kein pastelton. Ein externer Radiator kommt für mich nicht in Frage. 

Jemand ne Idee bzg Lüfter?


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*

Als Lüfter wären die Arctic P12 Pwm oder die Noctua NF F12 Pwm geeignet. 
Da du 2 Radiatoren verwendest, und die dazugehörigen Lüfter alle entweder raus oder reinblasen sollten (sonst bekommt einer warme Abluft vom anderen ab und verliert viel Leistung), brauchst du noch zusätzliche Lüfter, die warme Abluft raus- oder kühle Frischluft reinbefördern, je nachdem wie die Lüfter auf den Radiatoren gesetzt sind.


----------



## Raynelol (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Als Lüfter wären die Arctic P12 Pwm oder die Noctua NF F12 Pwm geeignet.
> Da du 2 Radiatoren verwendest, und die dazugehörigen Lüfter alle entweder raus oder reinblasen sollten (sonst bekommt einer warme Abluft vom anderen ab und verliert viel Leistung), brauchst du noch zusätzliche Lüfter, die warme Abluft raus- oder kühle Frischluft reinbefördern, je nachdem wie die Lüfter auf den Radiatoren gesetzt sind.



Ok dann würde ich einen Radiator in den Deckel und einen in die Seite machen und alle 6lüfter blasen Luft raus. 
3lüfter würde ich dann im Boden noch verbauen die frische Luft ansaugen. 

Geht das soweit?

Wie bekomme ich denn 9lüfter ans mainboard angeschlossen?


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*

Sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Ich würde allerdings 45mm Radiatoren benutzen. Die passen locker ins Gehäuse und haben etwas mehr Kühlleistung.
Du kannst problemlos die Lüfter so platzieren, dass 3 rein und 3 raus pusten. So stark erhitzt sich die Luft nach einem Radiator nun auch nicht.

Als Lüfter kann ich die Noctua NF-F12 Chromax sehr empfehlen. Im Idle laufen die bei mir unhörbar auf 360RPM und gehen unter Last auf bis zu 60% hoch, wodurch die Wassertemp mit einem 7700k + 1080 Strix nicht über 32 Grad steigt. (2x XT45 360 Radis).

Die Lüfter kannst du an einem Splitter anschließen. Ich habe den Splitty9 von AC benutzt.

Das EK Cryo Fuel Solid habe ich auch drin. Laut Hersteller kann man das Problemlos ein Jahr lang benutzen und hinterlässt keine Ablagerungen (zumindest nicht mehr als klare Flüssigkeiten auch). Bisher kann ich das bestätigen.

Gruß


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*

Dickere Radiatoren bringen erst etwas ab höheren Drehzahlen (600Rpm+), wobei die Lüfter dann auch durchaus hörbar sind und man den besten Teil der Wasserkühlung verliert, die (nicht vorhandene) Lautstärke. Bei guter Gehäusebelüftung (kein Radisandwich, zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter) bleiben die Wassertemperaturen auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen gut.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*

2x 360 ist für die Hardware aber schon bissle wenig, aber ausreichend 
Lass den Pastel-Shice auf jeden Fall weg, der setzt dir nur alles zu.
Lieber DP Ultra, das macht auf jeden Fall keine Probleme.

Lüfter kann ich die Arctic P12 empfehlen, billig und gut 
Ansonsten solides Setup 

Schonmal Hardtubing gemacht?


----------



## Raynelol (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 2x 360 ist für die Hardware aber schon bissle wenig, aber ausreichend
> Lass den Pastel-Shice auf jeden Fall weg, der setzt dir nur alles zu.
> Lieber DP Ultra, das macht auf jeden Fall keine Probleme.
> 
> ...



Ist meine erste Custom Wasserkühlung und auch Tubing


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*



Raynelol schrieb:


> Ist meine erste Custom Wasserkühlung und auch Tubing


Dann würde ich dir raten erstmal bisschen tube und Biegewerkzeug zu bestellen, und Probebiegungen machen, um zu schauen, ob du das von dir geplante problemlos hinbekommst.
Ansonsten hast du das ganze Zeug rumliegen und musst nochmal neu mit Softtubes ordern.


----------



## Evandure (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 2x 360 ist für die Hardware aber schon bissle wenig, aber ausreichend
> Lass den Pastel-Shice auf jeden Fall weg, der setzt dir nur alles zu.
> Lieber DP Ultra, das macht auf jeden Fall keine Probleme.
> 
> ...



Das ist kein normales Pastel. Ist ein neues opakes Fluid ohne irgendwelche Teilchen drin. Laut hersteller genauso haltbar wie herkömmliche transparente Farben, mit denen man im übrigen va bei Rot schon aufpassen muss. Nicht bei den radis aber bei acryl Teilen, da diese evtl eingefärbt werden.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*

Hat wer schon Erfahrungen mit der Flüssigkeit? Ob das auch stimmt. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Hat wer schon Erfahrungen mit der Flüssigkeit? Ob das auch stimmt.



Ich hab die EK CryoFuel Solid seit ca. 2 Monaten in meinem neuen Loop.
Vor zwei oder drei Tagen habe ich mal die ganze Wakü zerlegt und gereinigt.
CPU-Kühler und GPU-Kühler waren KOMPLETT frei und sahen aus wie neu. Auch die Tubes haben keinerlei Verfärbungen.
Die Radiatoren habe ich nach der Anleitung hier im Forum mit Cilid Bang Fettlöser sowie Kalk- und Schmutzlöser gereinigt und mit dest. Wasser gespült.
Alles was aus den Radiatoren kam waren rote Verfärbungen von der DP Ultra Kühlflüssigkeit, welche ich im alten Loop benutzt hab.

Sicher sind 2 Monate nicht sehr viel, allerdings hätte man sicher schon jetzt Ablagerungen, wenn auch im geringen Maße, verzeichnen können.

LG


----------



## cHrIzZzI (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*

Das hört sich doch gut an an, ist mal ne Überlegung für die nächste Wakü[emoji8]

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raynelol (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir raten erstmal bisschen tube und Biegewerkzeug zu bestellen, und Probebiegungen machen, um zu schauen, ob du das von dir geplante problemlos hinbekommst.
> Ansonsten hast du das ganze Zeug rumliegen und musst nochmal neu mit Softtubes ordern.



Danke für den Tip. Brauch ich eigentlich nicht da ich einen Gas/Wasser Installateur als Kumpel habe der bei sich schon hardtubes verbaut hat. 

Würde ich ihn nicht kennen würde ich mich auch nicht and hardtubes rantrauen


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Lian Li O11 Dynamic absegnung und Beratung*



Evandure schrieb:


> Das ist kein normales Pastel. Ist ein neues opakes Fluid ohne irgendwelche Teilchen drin. Laut hersteller genauso haltbar wie herkömmliche transparente Farben, mit denen man im übrigen va bei Rot schon aufpassen muss. Nicht bei den radis aber bei acryl Teilen, da diese evtl eingefärbt werden.


Da erstmal auf Langzeittests warten 
Ich traue dem Braten nicht


----------



## Defcore (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, ich tendiere derzeit auch mir das LianLi 011D zu holen. Jetzt habt ihr geschrieben, das zwei 360 Radis gerade so ausreichen das System zu kühlen.
Ich mache mir ein wenig sorgen. Ich möchte Wechseln weil ich derzeit auf einem Phanteks Shift X System bin und hin und wieder mit Hitzeproblemen zu kämpfen habe.

Mein System
Ryzen 5 2600X
G.Skill Trident Z RGB 32 GB
Palit Superjetstream GTX 1070
ASUS B450 ROG Strix

Bekomme ich diese Komponenten Kühl in den Dynamics Gehäuse mit 6-8 Lüftern ?

Grüße
D


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2020)

Mit zwei 360er Radiatoren bekommst deine Wakü schon gekühlt und Sorgen wirst du dir da auch wegen den Temperaturen keine machen müssen. Musst halt am ende schauen ob du mit der Wassertemperatur zufrieden bist und mit der Drehzahl die du anliegen hast. Die Fläche ist halt am ende ausschlaggebend wie leise das ganze werden kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Juni 2020)

Die Hardware braucht nicht viel Strom, da bist du mit 2 360ern schon ganz gut aufgestellt. Es wird nur schwierig, einen Wasserblock für die Karte zu bekommen, weil sie kein Referenzpcb hat und schon seit einer Weile EOL ist.


----------



## nekro- (11. Juni 2020)

Ich hab auch das 011 Dynamic mit 2x360 gehe aber auf 3x360 einfach weil mehr Radiatoren Fläche sinnvoll ist, gerade im Sommer und in Zukunft bei den neuen Grafikkarten. 2 reichen aus aber , ganz ehrlich du hast ein Case für 3x360 warum nicht den Platz nutzen ?

Ich habe sogar mit 1x360 Radiator, mit allerdings 1800rpm, es gerade so geschafft die Wassertemperatur unter 40 grad zu halten bei einer Vega56@64 und einen Ryzen 2600 @ 4Ghz



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Juni 2020)

Mehr Fläche ist immer besser.


----------



## nekro- (11. Juni 2020)

Problem ist allerdings beim 011 Dynamic dass man keine Lüfter in der Front hat. 

Nutzt man 3 Radiatoren wird es schwierig mit  frischer Luftzufuhr. Die meisten haben allerdings unten rein. seitlich und oben raus. Der 80mm im Heck bringt nix. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Juni 2020)

Dafür gibts ja das O11 Air, aber das ignoriert ja jeder.
Bei 3 Radiatoren im Dynamic hat zwar mindestens einer keine maximale Leistung (erhebliche Lüfterdrehzahlen mal ausgenommen), aber das ist immer noch besser als nur 2 Radiatoren.


----------



## nekro- (11. Juni 2020)

So ist es... Naja eine Idee wäre alle 3 Radiatoren auf rein saugend zu setzen, dannn hast du eine HotBox , und der der 80mm reicht nicht um die Abwärme rauszuführen. Zumal die Frage ist ob überhaupt eine solche Abwärme bei 3 Radiatoren bei ca. 400W Gesamt System überhaupt entsteht.

Eine Andere Idee wäre alle 3 Rauspustend zu montieren, aber wie sich das verhält , weiß ich nicht


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Juni 2020)

Alle rein oder alle raus erzeugt das selbe Problem. Nur heiße Luft ins Gehäuse zu blasen ist kein Problem, wenn diese auch wieder über andere Lüfter aktiv abgeführt wird. Das Problem bei all-in oder all-out ist der Druck. Natürlich entsteht im Pc-Gehäuse kein nennenswerter Druck von x Bar, aber man sollte Bedenken, dass Lüfter maximal paar mm Wassersäule schaffen, gedrosselt deutlich weniger. 
Jetzt denkt man sich, das Gehäuse hat doch genug Spalten und dergleichen, die Luft kommt doch raus. Tut sie auch, nur gar nicht mal so gut. Man merkt das schon am Radiator. Lüfter auf Radiatoren bewegen weitaus weniger Luft als frei montiert oder vor/hinter Gitter. Und da hat man noch einen gerichteten Luftstrom durch die Lamellen. Ohne Ablüfter (oder Zulüfter, je nach Konfig) wird die Luft nur über den Druck, den die Radiatorlüfter noch nach dem Durchströmen des Radiators erzeugen, aus dem Gehäuse geschafft. Das kostet natürlich deutlich Luftdurchsatz durch die Radiatoren, weil nur Luft durchkommt, wenn im Gehäuseinneren eine entsprechende Druckdifferenz nach außen herrscht. 
Mit Gehäuselüfter hat man innen den selben Druck wie außen oder gar etwas mehr (all-out-Radilüfter) oder umgekehrt etwas weniger (all-in), wenn man viele Gehäuselüfter auf die Zahl der Radiatorlüfter hat. Dadurch kann man sogar die Radiatorlüfter aktiv unterstützen. In der Regel macht das aber keinen großen Unterschied, sofern für Abluft gesorgt ist. Ein Verhältnis zwischen Gehäuse- und Radilüftern von 1:3 ist gut, bis ~1:6 hat man keine Probleme. Das war jetzt zwar etwas viel stumpfe Theorie, aber im Prinzip verhält es sich so. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum oft die Konfig einer-in-einer-out gleich gut oder gar besser performt, weil so kein nennenswerter Druck im Gehäuseinneren entsteht, der den Luftstrom durch die Radiatoren behindert. Mit entsprechender Gehäusbelüftung leistet all-in oder all-out natürlich mehr, weil keine vorgewärmte Luft durch die Radiatoren strömt. 
Im O11 gehts aber (vom Air abgesehen) nicht anders, als dass mindestens ein Radiator vorgewärmte Luft bekommt.


----------



## nekro- (11. Juni 2020)

Okay, die Druckgeschichte hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung.
Ich ärgere mich auch, dass ich das 011 Dynamic genommen habe und den Airflow nicht so auf dem Schirm hatte, aber wieder alles ausbauen und neu verschlauchen... naja... dann ist es halt bisschen wärmer als in vergleichbaren anderen Gehäusen muss ich mit leben, solange die Wassertemperatur unter 40 bleibt passt es für mich


----------

